# Head Covering - Short Question



## CaramelChocolate (Jul 30, 2005)

Sat Sri Akaal ji,
Was just talking to a friend online and we were talking about listening to keertan at home and he said that he wanted me to listen to one... cut a long story short I said I couldn't because there were others down here that had uncovered heads, and he said that he knows people that do not cover when listening to keertan at home? I have always done this, even when reading any Gurubani online... is it really necessary or not [personally I say yes]... but why do some say its not? Just a short question... thanks!!


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jul 31, 2005)

Short answer to a short question......NOT NECESSARY.  Covering heads and putting rummals on Computers that contain Gurbani on hard disks/floppies/ and covering MP3 Players DVDs etc with cloth..is taking this to extremes..  Gurbani is UNIVERSAL..through out the UNIVERSE..in each and every atom....how can we cover every bit of the LIving Guru.
Pay RESPECT to GURU GRANTH JI...Gurbani in Pothis Gutkas...whereever you can but need not go to extreemes.

Jarnail Singh Gyani.


----------



## CaramelChocolate (Jul 31, 2005)

No I mean when you are listening to it..


----------



## drkhalsa (Jul 31, 2005)

well never thought of it !! goodquestion

i thinkit woud be better practice to do so as t would help your mind to differentiae from the usual muic justa kind of remnder  but still it does not make any hard and fast rleto do so .


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jul 31, 2005)

CaramelChocolate said:
			
		

> No I mean when you are listening to it..


 
listening....  OK suppose you are in the privacy of your room and no one is going to disturb you, you may cover your head and sit down comfortably..
but thtas not the same as when the  Kirtan is playing on the Stereo set in the Hall and can be heard in the whole house/garden etc...and you are doing soemthing else...you are still "techincally listening"..but not the same situation..

As for me personally, I wear  a Keski ALL the time 24/7...so the situation doesnt arise..but when I am listenign to kirtan in my room on the computer which is also 24/7, and somebody else like a child comes in with bare head.i dont ask him to cover his head...blah blah..not necessary.

Head Covered, siting crosslegged etc is a sign of respect when we want to "connect"...it helps...hope you get what i mean...but if you are not comfy..forget it and go the eway of your heart.

Jarnail Singh Gyani


----------



## CaramelChocolate (Aug 1, 2005)

Thanks Gyani ji!


----------



## Arvind (Aug 2, 2005)

Gyani Jarnail Singh said:
			
		

> Short answer to a short question......NOT NECESSARY. Covering heads and putting rummals on Computers that contain Gurbani on hard disks/floppies/ and covering MP3 Players DVDs etc with cloth..is taking this to extremes.. Gurbani is UNIVERSAL..through out the UNIVERSE..in each and every atom....how can we cover every bit of the LIving Guru.
> Pay RESPECT to GURU GRANTH JI...Gurbani in Pothis Gutkas...whereever you can but need not go to extreemes.
> 
> Jarnail Singh Gyani.


 
:} ...OMG ...:shutup: ...:rofl!!: 

 All respect to Gurbani.


----------



## MKAUR1981 (Nov 29, 2006)

> Head Covered, siting crosslegged etc is a sign of respect when we want to "connect"...it helps...hope you get what i mean...but if you are not comfy..forget it and go the eway of your heart.


 
WJJK WJKF

I come across this thread whilst searching for a similar answer myself. However I just need some further clarification.

I am reading the Japuji Path on the way to work and Rehras on the way home. (Due to hours of work). In the Gurdwara we cover our heads, remove our shoes and sit on the floor. I travel on the bus to work. Should I be doing the same as I would in the Gurdwara? 

P.S I have no qualms about taking my shoes off or covering my head, but sitting on the floor of the bus may be a problem.


----------



## Veeru (Nov 29, 2006)

I have this feeling that just like Guru Nanak Dev Ji went to Macca and laid down with his feet Macca, he would go to Gurdwara today with his head uncovered to set an example. If someone told him to cover his head, he would ask him/her if he/she could find a place where God wasn't present and didn't have to cover his head.


----------



## Veeru (Nov 29, 2006)

Arvind said:


> :} ...OMG ...:shutup: ...:rofl!!:
> 
> All respect to Gurbani.


 
Arvind Ji,

I am sorry but that was kinda rude especially the SHUT UP :shutup: part. People should have right to express their views as long as it's done in a civilized manner, right?


----------



## Arvind (Nov 29, 2006)

Thanks for the feedback PCJS ji. I appreciate this very much.

YES, Everyone has the right to express. I thought that that emoticon stood for closing my own lips and laughing inwardly, which I was actually doing after reading Gyani's mail due to the life he puts in his posts... very delightful to read. I never intended to shut any one up. Sorry, if my msg got misinterpreted.

Regards, Arvind.


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Nov 29, 2006)

Covering head is a tradition as not covering. We cover our heads when a funeral is passing through whereas the people in western culture uncover theirs. We cover our heads when we do ardaas whereas they take their hats off. 

Both are being respectful in their own traditions although perfoming a ritual in opposite manners. Lets not make Sikhi an idol worshipping ritual by taking the traditions so seriously that the actual act of doing good is lost. So Brother Carmamel, it is all in your Bhavnah- true intentions.

Tejwant


----------



## tkaur (Apr 26, 2007)

Please try to connect with your innerself when listening to Gurbani. Do not focus on rituals so much.


----------



## Simmi (Jul 24, 2007)

PCJS said:


> I have this feeling that just like Guru Nanak Dev Ji went to Macca and laid down with his feet Macca, he would go to Gurdwara today with his head uncovered to set an example. If someone told him to cover his head, he would ask him/her if he/she could find a place where God wasn't present and didn't have to cover his head.


 
Dear all,
I dont know if I am right or wrong, but my view is to have a clean heart rather than showing off that you are praying 24/7 or covering your head. I have seen people chanting God's name full day but having a corrupted soul.

I need a clarification, I am a Sikh. My colleagues (international colleagues they are very curious about Sikhi) ask me many questions about Sikhism and history of our Gurus. I feel very proud to narrate some sakhis that my parents and grandparents told me when i was a kid. I always get stuck on one question that is when I am asked why we dont cut our hair. I always reply that we are not supposed to cut our hair because our Guru says that we should be in our natural form. Immediately next question follows what about our nails. We should keep our nails also in the natural form.I am stuck I have no answere. Can anyone clarify this?

Simmi


----------



## simpy (Jul 24, 2007)

*me neech think it this way:*


*Hair grows only to a specific length. Body maintains one specific length throughout. Nails keep on growing at one similar rate from birth to death. *

*Hair have elasticity throughout its full length, there is a permanent connection with the body all the time. Hair are ALIVE throughout its full length. When a hair die- it comes off by itself.*

*Nails –the part that we cut- is a modification of upper dead layer of the skin. The dead nail does not have any connection with the body. *

*i say as we take shower to clean the skin, - we cut the dead part of the nails to keep our nails clean. WE DON’T CUT THE ALIVE PART OF OUR NAILS- EXTREMELY PAINFUL.*



*humbly asking for everybody's forgiveness*


----------



## kamaljit singh (Jul 24, 2007)

only ignorant fools argue about covering heads. without amrit you are not a sikh (khalsa). read Bhai gurdaas ji. not too long ago, if you went to AKAL TAKHAT SAHIB and asked to be baptised, you were told to go away and first learn to do paath form larri warr beerr, memorize your nitnem and wear keeshki(men & women). yes keshki is not a trend started by AKHAND KIRTANI JATHA. The kurratt  *********************crimes.

*AVOID PERSONAL ATTACKS.*


----------



## adeep646 (Jul 25, 2007)

1st reply to the previous statement. you really don't know anything about Sikhi, is not about taking Amrit and becoming a "soldier" only, without first being a Saint. AmritDhari sikhs are Soldier Saints. Guru Gobind Singh Ji personally trained the 5 pyara 4-5 years until they reach divine stage the gave them Amrit. 
your taking amrit seems to me as a right for you to critize everyone else. why to you take Krod (anger) side?
to reply to this topic:
Waheguru made this Body and it is call "Harmandir"  form gurbani  "Harmandir Eho Sharir Hae Gian Rattan Pargat Hoi." this body is Harminder jeweles from wisdom fromed within.
and in Harmandir Sahib you have the Satgur Sri Guru Granth SAhib Ji Marajh
Like this GUrbani Guru, tells us "Jo BRahmande Soi Pinde Jo Koje SO Pave" 
therefor the same way we show respect to our Satgur in Gurdwara, we should do the same for this body BECAUSE Satgur, Atam Ram, SAtPurk is within us and we should always cover our head. there are some other reasons but i have to run . please call me (646) 2508940 for anything questions.


----------



## versha (Feb 19, 2012)

having read all these different responses i think when one is in the respectful place like GURUDWARA SHAIB or temple it is important to cover heads. But when u are listening to GURUBANI online while working to keep ur mind from going in all the wrong places it is not important. but one must remember covering head shows respect and must always remember to cover heard when are in holy places. I cover my head when I'm doing simran alone at home. but whn i listen to gurbani online or with my phone i honestly dnt cover my head because im traveling in train or im at office.


----------

